# 1kg difference, 6 month progress pics



## zero2hero2013

hey everyone, just wanted to post up my progression pics,

The left picture is me currently weighing 87.6kg, the picture on the right was me weighing 86.4 taken in november 2011.



according to my bodyfat test results the only difference between the 2 pictures is 1kg of fat, i.e i have 1kg more fat now then in november.

i think i have made some improvements and my strength has dramitically increased so i dont understand how it can be that i am 1kg heavier in fat but no muscle gains when imo i look better even if i am paler.

whats your opinion? does the newer paler pic look better then the original darker one.


----------



## GShock

Never seen a before and after pic this way around, so the tanned you is the way you were and the pale fatter pic is the you now :confused1:

If you have loosed 1kg of fat well done, if you have gained 1kg of fat have a rethink.......


----------



## badly_dubbed

So in 6months you added 1kg of fat....I'm struggling to see the point?


----------



## zero2hero2013

so you can't see any improvements in the paler version of me? i think my defintion is better, im stronger and i think i have gained muscle, but the test said otherwise. do i believe the test.... or do you think i look worse in the newer pic?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Yes there is a big difference, well done mate


----------



## infernal0988

think he means muscle and not fat as far as gains go. But good going mate keep improving your diet and lift hard you will get to where you want to be.


----------



## doggy

you look leaner in the pale version. not sure about the chest hair though, i would lose it. and the belly fluff.


----------



## zero2hero2013

see i think i am leaner too, and i am heavier, ill sort the hair out at somepoint lol. apparantly i was 11.6% bodyfat in the darker skin toned pic and 13.4% in the paler version. it doesnt make sense to me, so i wanted to get opinions although i didnty explain it very well, apologies for that lol.

statisitically i am 1kg heavier with fat the plaer version, personally though i think my bodyfat is about the same, but i think i have more muscle. and the guy measuring me messed up.


----------



## GShock

Still :confused1: .......If you are saying you gained 1kg of muscle your doing great well done mate....


----------



## zero2hero2013

im asking do you think i look better in the paler picture or the darker pic? do you think it looks like i have gained 1kg of fat as the statistics say? personally i cant see it but i am biased so i am asking others to critique the 2 photos


----------



## infernal0988

youv gained muscle and very little fat gain, you look alot better in the after pic


----------



## Ironclad

xroguexkevinx said:


> so you can't see any improvements in the paler version of me? i think my defintion is better, im stronger and i think i have gained muscle, but the test said otherwise. do i believe the test.... or do you think i look worse in the newer pic?


Looking closer, you have better tris & worked on the abdomen too. You *did *seem to have more meat on your traps & shoulders though, it's kinda like you've lost in one area but gained in another.

A kilo in 6 months is very little buddy, if the goal is to add serious mass it is going to take you, *literally*, a decade. But maybe this isn't your plan.

What is your goal?

Don't be put off.


----------



## Tassotti

Sack the caliper man off.

You are definitely leaner with more muscle mass. You are also starting to get a good shape. Before you were a weird fcuking shape ..lol


----------



## zero2hero2013

nah i am going strong, i have been lean bulking for around the last 3 weeks,and putting on around 1lb a week currently, my plan is to continue through to feb-march 2013, hoping to gain 10-12kg of weight and then cut it down for summer 2013. had the expression used in the past of abs on a skinny bloke is like big tits on a fat bird. so i am trying to gain muscle currently lol. i was had just started lean bulking when i had this pic taken. could it be water weight and the lack of it that made me lean mass drop soo much? i know if i ate dirty for 2 days i can gain 3kg of weight easily. but i want to keep my food clean so i am not after water weight, just lean muscle gains.


----------



## zero2hero2013

cheers i think tassoti lol


----------



## infernal0988

my tip? Go old school and carb up! Stuff your face !  Then lean out when you have gained enough mass


----------



## zero2hero2013

does having water weight help you gain? i got told that if i continue to eat clean and big i should gain muscle, currently i am eating 500-600 calorie surplus daily.

i have a sedentary job so my cals arent massively high.

3400 calories,

average days food intake currently and for the forseeable future is

7am, protein shake, 400ml skimmed milk

10am, 225g vegetable rice with 160g chicken

gym 12,

1.30 pwo protein shake, 3.30ml semi skimmed milk and banana

3pm, vegetable rice with 160g of chicken

6pm, 3 egg omlette, 160g of chicken, 60g of cheese

8pm salted peanuts and banana

10pm, protein shake with 400ml skimmed milk

averaging 250-280g carbs, 60-90g of fats, 320-380g of protein, if any week my weight does not increase after 2 weeks i will up the calories by a further 200 and re asses 2 weeks later. but currently 1.5kg heavier then when i started so i am happy with progression. im going for a slower longer bulk so i dont have to stop. just dont want to get to fat before september lol. wouldnt mind getting a little sun as i need it!


----------



## Steuk

For people that are confused the before is the tanned one (I believe) looks like that kg of muscle had gone to your sholders. They look a lot fuller mate. Keep at it.


----------



## zero2hero2013

il see i fi can find a couple other photos, of now and then.


----------



## zero2hero2013

back and shoulders before photo

 after


----------



## infernal0988

alot more mass and definition in the after pic your deffo mostly gained muscle mate great progress !


----------



## Kimball

Steuk said:


> For people that are confused the before is the tanned one (I believe) looks like that kg of muscle had gone to your sholders. They look a lot fuller mate. Keep at it.


I think I agree, shoulders look fuller, could be how your standing? Lower belly slightly fatter (that could be water) and rest not much change?


----------



## Tassotti

You really do have gorilla arms mate.

Can you touch your toes without bending down ?


----------



## zero2hero2013

thanks everyone, i know my legs have grown, by around 1.5'' since the first old to new ones. my squats have gone from 60kg 5x5 to 100kg 5x5.

my bench hasnt improved much but i have swapped to dumbells now so i am hoping i can hit my muscles better. although my dumbells are getting close to my bench press totals, previous bench was 75kg with good form, my current dumbells are 70kg (2x35kg), so over head press has improved by around 15kg, deadlift has gone up by 40kg.

thanks for everyones imput and sorry about the dody start to the thread lol. just focusing on food intake and increasing my weights now. il post up pics every 3kg of weight and see if i am heading in the right direction.


----------



## Mingster

You do look leaner now. Forget all this bodyfat bollox and use the mirror as your guide. People can walk round saying they are 10% or whatever but if they look sh1t what does it matter what bodyfat they are. I've seen people with much higher levels of fat look really good


----------



## zero2hero2013

6ft and very long arms. but still cant touch my toes without bending over lol.


----------



## GolfDelta

Your shoulders look better in the pale pic,but the rest of you looks better in the darker pic IMO.

My advice would be to stop worrying about your 'lean bulk' and get a lot more calories down your neck.I am not trying to sound insulting at all but you look 'skinny' with a small belly,if you want to pack on muscle I think you need to eat a lot more.

Progress so far on shoulders is good.


----------



## zero2hero2013

maybe in september but for now id rather go slower and minimise fat gains, like i said if i dont gain 1lb a week il increase cals, but why gain more then 1lb a week if its just going to be fat? besides 2kg a month should be a good goal, no?


----------



## Steuk

With your body type just shovel any thing down to get the cals in, but..Keep protien high. My tip is get some wraps, brown rice, and bulk chicken breast. Boil enough rice for a few days same with chicken. Then get your wraps load them with chicken and a few hefty scoops of rice. Sprinkle some spices etc if you like. Then wrap. Tupperware them in twos and whack them in the fridge. Take to work/collage/uni and snack on then inbetween meals. Ie: 10am and 3pm.

Macros for two wraps : 200g chicken 50g rice and two large wraps.

Cals. 859

Protien. 77g.

Carbs. 98g.

Fat. 12g


----------



## zero2hero2013

loving that idea, currently i need a few new ideas for healthy food choices to throw in. rice and chicken gets very boring lol. i try to eat more carbs earlier in the day and reduce towards the evening. dont really use spices but would like to try, any ideas on spice combo's that taste good, dont mind spicy/hot food at all


----------



## Steuk

I no what your mean. Some mornings i can't stomach my chicken and rice. So that's why I started wrapping it. Changes the taste completely. :thumbup1:


----------



## zero2hero2013

its 9am and i am currently eating 160g of chicken and 225g of vegetable rice. sigh.... lol


----------



## J89

How many cals are you taking in a day mate? Looking better 

^^ Ignore this, only read page 1 before posting :stupid:


----------



## engllishboy

What workout routine are you doing buddy?


----------



## zero2hero2013

currently around 3400-3500 cals, but job sedentary office work. with out the gym i only need 2450 cals to maintain weight. i dont burn 500 cals in my hour session, and it is a 10 mins walk there and back. should be 500-600 calorie surplus. any extra exercise or excessive walking etc i add more cals in on top.


----------



## zero2hero2013

my current routine is as follows, this is 1 weeks

monday

Primary Shoulders/ Secondary Back

Chin Ups, 4 sets to fail

Over head press, 5x5

Bent over row, 3x10

1 Deadlift, x shrugs, 5x5

Deadlifts, 3x10

Face Pulls, 3x10

Lat pull down, 3 sets to failure

tuesday

Primary Legs/ Secondary Chest

Squats 5x5

Bench Press / Dumbell press, 3x10

incline bench press Dumbell, 3x10

Pectoral Flys dumbel, 3x10

cable crossovers, 3x10

Wednesday

day of rest

thursday

Primary Back/ Secondary Shoulders

Chin Ups, 4 sets to fail

Deadlifts, 3x5, 2 1rm

Over head press, 3x10

Bent over row single arm 5x5

Face Pulls, 3x10

shoulder shrugs with dumbells, 3x10

fridays

Primary Chest / Secondary Legs

Squats 3x10

Decline Bench press dumbells 5x5

Bench Press, dumbells 5x5

incline bench press dumbells 5x5

cable crossovers 5x5


----------



## Mingster

xroguexkevinx said:


> its 9am and i am currently eating 160g of chicken and 225g of vegetable rice. sigh.... lol


I would eat twice as much chicken and half as much rice personally


----------



## zero2hero2013

i am trying but i find it hard to swallow the chicken lol. i get over 300g of protein a day so it should be ok. i should increase my fats though and decrease carbs though i think.


----------



## Uk_mb

ur belly button looks like my nan @rsehole


----------



## zero2hero2013

my obvious question is why the fuk are you looking at your nans a*shole?


----------



## Markyboy81

xroguexkevinx said:


> maybe in september but for now id rather go slower and minimise fat gains, like i said if i dont gain 1lb a week il increase cals, but why gain more then 1lb a week if its just going to be fat? besides 2kg a month should be a good goal, no?


If you're gaining 1lb a week in weight I would guess that at least half of that will be fat. Most people can only gain 1lb of muscle a month at best


----------



## zero2hero2013

1lb of dry muscle a month.... so 4lb of weight. have i missed something?


----------



## Markyboy81

That's a good point. So if you gain one lb of dry muscle, how much will your weight go up if you take into account extra water weight/glycogen etc?


----------



## onthebuild

To be positive shoulders do look fuller but that could be due to slouching in the tanned pic and drawing them back in the paler one.

To be negative 1kg, or 2.2lbs in 6 months isnt amazing, I gain more than that in a day when I weigh myself before a $hit.. :lol:

In all seriousness though I'd listen to steuk and mingster, and address diet. Also maybe try a mass gainer, as your eating quite high carbs anyway, so you can always get even more easy carbs from shakes?


----------



## GolfDelta

You're too worried about fat gain,wouldn't you rather look like you trained with a little bit of BF than take forever to put a bit of mass on.I had a mate who had a similar physique to you and he was terrified of 'getting fat' despite being tiny,he used to eat rice cakes rather than oatcakes and low fat cottage cheese in case he got 'fat' from the normal kind.I persuaded him to let me make him an 8 week diet,loads of oats,oatcakes,protein flapjacks,mass shakes,cream,milk.He filled out massively,people commented he was 'looking big' for the first time in his life.


----------



## Breda

xroguexkevinx:3159389 said:


> im asking do you think i look better in the paler picture or the darker pic? do you think it looks like i have gained 1kg of fat as the statistics say? personally i cant see it but i am biased so i am asking others to critique the 2 photos


Let's be honest mate you don't look like you train in either so forget whether this 1kg is fat or muscle...

Let's be honest again... 6 months 1kg... Not much progress

Reevaluate what it is that you're doin because its not working mate


----------



## GolfDelta

Breda said:


> Let's be honest mate you don't look like you train in either so forget whether this 1kg is fat or muscle...
> 
> Let's be honest again... 6 months 1kg... Not much progress
> 
> Reevaluate what it is that you're doin because its not working mate


OP this is the honest truth,and it may not be what you want to hear but Big Bad Breda is right,he's not saying it to make you feel sh1t he's saying it because hopefully it will make you re-evaluate and make better progress.


----------



## zero2hero2013

i know your right, thats why 3 weeks ago i started bulking, im just confused as to how much weight i should be trying to put on a week/month?

i know its all about eat/eat/eat but i am, and i have gone up 1kg in the last 2 weigh ins i did. and i am on course for it again. so how much weight shoul i be packing on?


----------



## zero2hero2013

i weigh once a week


----------



## GolfDelta

xroguexkevinx said:


> i know your right, thats why 3 weeks ago i started bulking, im just confused as to how much weight i should be trying to put on a week/month?
> 
> i know its all about eat/eat/eat but i am, and i have gone up 1kg in the last 2 weigh ins i did. and i am on course for it again. so how much weight shoul i be packing on?


Again,you are too hung up on statistics,why don't you use a mirror and a measuring tape to tell if you're putting too much fat on rather than hopping on the scales all the time?What does it matter what you weigh if you look better?


----------



## onthebuild

As much as possible mate!

And if your weighing once a week, try to do it at the same time of day, as if you do it one morning and then at night the next week youve obviously eaten all day so will weigh more at night.


----------



## GolfDelta

xroguexkevinx said:


> i weigh once a week


Well try concentrating on putting some muscle on and not weighing yourself for a month.


----------



## zero2hero2013

100% focused on lifting heavier, should i bother eating clean then? or does it matter?

current bests in lifts,

deadlift, 175kg, 1rm, 160kg 3rm

bench press 75kg 5x5

squats 100kg 5x5

single arm bor 37.5kg

chin ups, 4x10 bodyweight currently

il focus on upping these and eating big and not weighing, and looking in the mirror


----------



## Breda

gduncan:3159769 said:


> Well try concentrating on putting some muscle on and not weighing yourself for a month.


Exactly.

Kev... You said you eat eat eat, if that is the case do you have any underlying health issues? because 1kg in 6 months for a man that eat eat eats can't be right.

At your size you should be seein changes week on week... Be honest with yourself and you will know where you're goin wrong


----------



## zero2hero2013

i know where i am going wrong but it seem not to matter,

in the past 6 months, i have spent 3 weeks at xmas slacking off, then 4 weeks in brazil in february, basically gained arounf 5kg of fat, lost it again and only been bulking for 3 weeks. no one has asked anything about the six months, just telling me to get bigger, which it what i currently am doing. so i have got all the advice i can. eat big, train heavy get fat with muscles, when significantly heavier, (im guessing around 100kg,in 12.5kg time) cut off the fat reveal the muscle. understood. now its all just time. if anyone is interested i will post up again in 2 weeks, with new pics, that should be around 4 weeks between this current one and the new one. then i can get the same things again, eat eat eat


----------



## Hendrix

I would look at your current routines as well, and start again, undertraining on some and over on others.


----------



## badly_dubbed

In 2 weeks, natural in IDEAL circumstances I wouldn't expect more than 0.5lb muscle gain....now picture this gain on your entire skeletal muscular system....you won't notice sh1t. It'll be there, sure....

To get a real idea....eat big train big and look at the difference over time.

IMO of course...


----------



## supermancss

I assume you were trying to lose weight? 1kg isnt really great in 6months? YOu need to get a diet resorted and go for it. Rethink meal times and what your eating


----------



## Raptor

Slight better definition mate, if you used a bf% machine then ignore it... it can very by 5% in 1 day

If i'm honest then you need to look at what you are doing, yes you look a little better but not for 6 months work


----------



## zero2hero2013

it wasnt six months work, it was 4 months work with almost 2 months no gym and no diet

to be exact this was,

3 weeks of xmas, not training or diet, gained 3kg of fat, then 6 weeks cutting, then 4 weeks in brazil gaining fat again around 3kg, then 3months hard work, 10 weeks of which was dieting, i looked liek this in begining of march,

compared to this around 10 days ago,


----------



## zero2hero2013

i am very happy, and now and like i have said previously i am bulking, and if i need any more advice il ask.

now there is 10 weeks approx between the pics. currently focusing on the weights and lifting heavier and watching the mirror!


----------



## zero2hero2013

hendrix please let me know your suggestions


----------



## Breda

Mate I respect you for putting pics up but you look the same


----------



## GolfDelta

xroguexkevinx said:


> it wasnt six months work, it was 4 months work with almost 2 months no gym and no diet
> 
> to be exact this was,
> 
> 3 weeks of xmas, not training or diet, gained 3kg of fat, then 6 weeks cutting, then 4 weeks in brazil gaining fat again around 3kg, then 3months hard work, 10 weeks of which was dieting, i looked liek this in begining of march,
> View attachment 84772
> 
> 
> compared to this around 10 days ago,
> View attachment 84773


Mate you NEED to put some mass on you don't look like you train at all tbh.4 months or 6 months it doesn't matter there is not much improvement at all.I am not saying this to be a d1ck I am saying it to give you a kick up the @rse.


----------



## Breda

I agree with gduncan


----------



## zero2hero2013

me too. but i am getting conflicting messages, everyone is saying eat, but people are also saying that i cant build more then 0.5lbs every 2 weeks, so if i am currently gaining 1lb a week, what the fuk should i do? eat more? stay the same and keep gaining 1lb a week? eat less and try to gain less weight? i want muscle and i am in this for the long run. just dont see the point in eating massive if i am going to pack on 4kg of something in a month and most of it will be fat.

i know this for a fact i can gain 1kg of weight a week! but it defeats me later when i want to cut? so i would rather find the sweet spot and build actual muscle.

so my new question then is 1lb a week weight to much or to little to be gaining?


----------



## Mingster

There is no magic formula.

Hard work and consistency are the keys.

Train hard every week for a year. Forget the scales or the tape measure and especially any bodyfat measuring crap. Train 3 time a week. Squat one day. Bench one day. Deadlift one day. 5 sets each getting progressively heavier. Add 2 support exercises each session for 3 sets each for 10-12 reps. Don't do any arm work.

But do it every week for a year. Don't change exercises. And put some effort in.

Sounds simple but it isn't


----------



## GolfDelta

xroguexkevinx said:


> me too. but i am getting conflicting messages, everyone is saying eat, but people are also saying that i cant build more then 0.5lbs every 2 weeks, so if i am currently gaining 1lb a week, what the fuk should i do? eat more? stay the same and keep gaining 1lb a week? eat less and try to gain less weight? i want muscle and i am in this for the long run. just dont see the point in eating massive if i am going to pack on 4kg of something in a month and most of it will be fat.
> 
> i know this for a fact i can gain 1kg of weight a week! but it defeats me later when i want to cut? so i would rather find the sweet spot and build actual muscle.
> 
> so my new question then is 1lb a week weight to much or to little to be gaining?


I've already told you to use a measuring tape and a mirror rather than the scales but it obviously fell on deaf ears.Why do you care how much you way,something is wrong if you can't SEE that you are putting fat on.


----------



## Breda

Forget tryin to stack on x amount of lbs just concentrate on improving your physique... Your weight will be a consequence of improvement not the other way round

To many ppl want to weigh x amount but its not important... I haven't weighed myself I'm at least 6 months


----------



## zero2hero2013

cool

can anyone help with my diet then please. il post again what i am doing currently:

7am, protein shake with skimmed milk, 40g of scotts oats 500 cals approx

10am, vegetable rice with 160g of chicken, 500 cals

1.30pm, protein shake, with semi skimmed milk 380 cals

3pm, as 10am, 500 cals

6pm, omlette, chicken 160g, 50g of cheese 800 cals 750 cals

9pm, protein shake, skimmed milk 350 cals

10.30, salted peanuts 300 cals

also eat 3 bananas a day. 250-300 cals

total, 3400-3500 cals, over 300g of protein, around 60-90g of fat, 300g of carbs

so what should i change?


----------



## zero2hero2013

this was me as of 29/05/2012, this is my before picture, i plan on putting a new one up every 4 weeks. hopefully the changes will speak for them selves from now on, bulking time!!!


----------



## PHMG

xroguexkevinx said:


> View attachment 84894
> this was me as of 29/05/2012, this is my before picture, i plan on putting a new one up every 4 weeks. hopefully the changes will speak for them selves from now on, bulking time!!!


Its quite simple, eat and train hard. You will gain mass and a little fat. After you have bulked for about 3 months, start tapering down calories and then introduce cardio. When at a decent level of bodyfat again, back on the bulk REPEAT. I looked like you when i started training, i just ate everything (no gear) and was from 10 stone to 12.5 stone in 6 months. I wasnt fat either, if anything id lost a bit of fat. If you are training hard enough with decent clean food, then you wont get fat.


----------



## JANIKvonD

xroguexkevinx said:


> View attachment 84894
> this was me as of 29/05/2012, this is my before picture, i plan on putting a new one up every 4 weeks. hopefully the changes will speak for them selves from now on, bulking time!!!


get that chest hair off ffs atleast until it grows all over it :lol: as mingster said 3days a week bench/squat/deads heavy 5sets then throw in some sets of higher rep isolation's to finish off. eat plenty and make sure there's loads of protein.

ps traps look no bad here ^


----------



## zero2hero2013

i will get the hair off lol. just havent had chance yet. this weekend is a 4 day one so il get it sorted lol

and thanks


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> get that chest hair off ffs atleast until it grows all over it :lol: as mingster said 3days a week bench/squat/deads heavy 5sets then throw in some sets of higher rep isolation's to finish off. eat plenty and make sure there's loads of protein.
> 
> ps traps look no bad here ^


my girlfriends traps would look like that too if she was tensing them like fvck like this guy. :whistling:


----------



## zero2hero2013

onthebuild said:


> my girlfriends traps would look like that too if she was tensing them like fvck like this guy. :whistling:


sounds like a hottie then fftopic:

besides my mum has being arms then you do :tongue:


----------



## onthebuild

haha its my pet hate mate, dont know why people tense their traps, think it looks ridiculous myself!


----------



## Wardy211436114751

xroguexkevinx said:


> me too. but i am getting conflicting messages, everyone is saying eat, but people are also saying that i cant build more then 0.5lbs every 2 weeks, so if i am currently gaining 1lb a week, what the fuk should i do? eat more? stay the same and keep gaining 1lb a week? eat less and try to gain less weight? i want muscle and i am in this for the long run. just dont see the point in eating massive if i am going to pack on 4kg of something in a month and most of it will be fat.
> 
> i know this for a fact i can gain 1kg of weight a week! but it defeats me later when i want to cut? so i would rather find the sweet spot and build actual muscle.
> 
> so my new question then is 1lb a week weight to much or to little to be gaining?


Its not just a case of putting on lean muscle constantly. 1lb a week sounds good though, thats roughly what I was putting on when I bulked and I was happy with the results (went from 12st to 13st in 5 months natty).

I don't particularly like the routine you posted earlier mind so that might need addressing. I also see you posting new routines all over the forum every other week. You need consistency with your routine (as Mingster and many others will tell you!)


----------



## Natty.Solider

Stop over thinking everything. You don't need your routine in a spreadsheet with monthly forecasts lol. Eat alot of food lift alot of weight. Had a quick look at your lifting routine and it's crap - look into a 5 day split. Also, diet, didn't look properly, but 40g of oats in the morning is pathetic.. Try 150-200g! 1kg in half a year, alarm bells are ringing.


----------



## Bish83

Not being funny but it looks as if your holding your gut in in both pics.

I actually thought the paler version was the skinny one, amazing what a tan can do.


----------



## infernal0988

Natty.Solider said:


> Stop over thinking everything. You don't need your routine in a spreadsheet with monthly forecasts lol. Eat alot of food lift alot of weight. Had a quick look at your lifting routine and it's crap - look into a 5 day split. Also, diet, didn't look properly, but 40g of oats in the morning is pathetic.. Try 150-200g! 1kg in half a year, alarm bells are ringing.


Very true mate when i bulk i eat 200 - 300 grams of oat porridge every morning.


----------



## zero2hero2013

just so everyone knows i am leaving this forum, i wont be posting again, so please carry on with your own lives!


----------



## badly_dubbed

Why?

Folk jus Jestin man....if everyone ran away at a bit online banter the net would be fcuked!


----------



## zero2hero2013

banter is fine, but this is just bull****


----------



## badly_dubbed

It's a forum man, just part and parcel!


----------



## badly_dubbed

picture of a cat on an invisible bike to cheer you up


----------



## zero2hero2013

lol.

i can handle banter (possibly) but i just dont understand when someone puts them selves out there and asks a question or anything in my personal experience they dont get much help in response, how much help is eat big and train hard. eat how big? train how hard?

its like ohh 40g of oats is pathetic, ok.. why is it pathetic? it fits my macros perfect, if i needed 80g i would eat 80g. great lucky you if you have to eat 5000+ cals to grow, does it really look like i need 5000 cals?

i like the science behind bodybuilding, and i am planning on takin a gym instructors course in the next 2 months and then hopefully early next year i want to do a personal training course. its my hobby and i enjoy it, if it turns out i can get a job out of it even better. just because you like to use the mirror some of us like to do things other ways.

i got told to clean up my diet so i do, and its still not good enough. nothing is ever good enough, yet nohting is ever explained! your routine is crap mate! get a better one, great input mate! f U! your a moron and d ick, you can fix that by posting your routine is flawed, your over training here, and under training here, i personally think 5 days is too much to little for your goals. actual helpful responses thats all i am after and in the whole time i have been here its been a struggle to get them.

im gonna go away for a while train hard eat big! and return hopefully with some actual improvements in the pics, coz in the gym i.e how much can be lifted seems absolutely irrelevant, i have actually gone from unable to get 130kg deadlift to hitting a 180kg deadlift yesterday in just 7 weeks. i think thats good progress, but i am sure there is someone out there who started at 90 and is now at 185! yay lucky for them. goo luck to everyone on there quest for mass.

ohh i just did something unheard of, supporting others...


----------



## zero2hero2013

onthebuild said:


> haha its my pet hate mate, dont know why people tense their traps, think it looks ridiculous myself!


people said i had lost my traps, just wanted to show i havent, i just improved my posture,

also i know the newer(pale one) pic look leaner then the older (not tanned just a different camera), but i am actually bigger. its wasnt the best photo to post.


----------



## zero2hero2013

xroguexkevinx said:


> it wasnt six months work, it was 4 months work with almost 2 months no gym and no diet
> 
> to be exact this was,
> 
> 3 weeks of xmas, not training or diet, gained 3kg of fat, then 6 weeks cutting, then 4 weeks in brazil gaining fat again around 3kg, then 3months hard work, 10 weeks of which was dieting, i looked liek this in begining of march,
> View attachment 84772
> 
> 
> compared to this around 10 days ago,
> View attachment 84773


everyone keeps going on about 1kg in 6 months, i explained the 6 months, i have also stated i am gaining weight, 1lb a week so far and still going. my strengthis up, so f u!!


----------



## GolfDelta

I am glad you are leaving,people have helped you and offered good advice but instead you focus on the ones who criticised you.

"its like ohh 40g of oats is pathetic, ok.. why is it pathetic? it fits my macros perfect, if i needed 80g i would eat 80g"

Fits your macros perfectly?Clearly you haven't got your macros right,hence why you gained 1kg in 6 months and why you look like you don't lift weights.

A personal trainer?I would laugh if I had an induction in a gym and someone with your physique started trying to tell me what to do.

Good luck.


----------



## zero2hero2013

if i was bulking for 6 months then yeah 1kg is crap, but i wasnt bulking, i am bulking now! in 6 months at the rate i am going il be 12kg heavier, 2stone, i just cant understand why you keep bringing up the 1kg gained in 6 months, i suppose its my fault for naming the thread wrongly, it should have been, had a bad 6 months didnt do much just maintained, just started bulking can anyone help me sort my routine, diet etc.


----------



## BIG BUCK

It's a very slow process and very hard to progress naturally for most people.

Stick with it, add a few more chicken breasts in your diet, that's it!

Get a spotter at the gym and do 5-8 rep sets

If u can gain a stone of pure muscle in a year you're doing well.

Good luck


----------



## BIG BUCK

Ps

Your deadlift is amazing with-everything considered


----------



## Breda

BB2:3166973 said:


> Ps
> 
> Your deadlift is amazing with-everything considered


His deadlift is an internet lift


----------



## BIG BUCK

Breda said:


> His deadlift is an internet lift


no comment, most peoples internet deadlifts seem very high, i must be just shiit at deadlifts!


----------



## zero2hero2013

im 87.8kg, and used to be 107kg fat, maybe that has something to do with it. i dunno but as soon as i get my new phone il try to get someone to record me doing one. should be next few weeks. i think everyone thinks i am some little skinny guy. im a big skinny guy.

36'' waist, 6ft 2 tall, 24'' legs, 14'' arms, no real pecs yet...


----------



## RACK

Rogue, stop moaning mate. I get soooo much sh1t on every forum it's unreal. Deal with it, take the comments on board and use the negative ones to help you train

No the progress isn't great and this should show you that over thinking things is doing you no good what so ever. Yes have a structured training plan, Yes have a structured diet, just don't be so anal about it all. 6 big meals a day, constant progressive liftin in the gym, job done. The only thing you should be writing down is the weights you lift one week and making sure you write even bigger ones or more reps the week after.

Some comments are coming across harsh ans yes they sting, I've had people in all 3 prep journals I've had say I don't deserve to get on stage. I won't cry about it, I'll just prove them wrong.

Take the next hour to look for a good bulking diet, a heavy compound lifting routine and start them both monday


----------



## Breda

BB2:3167016 said:


> no comment, most peoples internet deadlifts seem very high, i must be just shiit at deadlifts!


Same here, if Kev is deadlifting 180 we all need to be taking tips because have the next worlds stongest man in our midsts...


----------



## BIG BUCK

Breda said:


> Same here, if Kev is deadlifting 180 we all need to be taking tips because have the next worlds stongest man in our midsts...


for some strange reason I believe him, doesnt seem like the lying type.

But i did believe in santa till i was 12!


----------



## RACK

Diet;

http://www.mealplansite.com/sports-bodybuilding-new-gain.aspx

Training (something I just found);

Mon- Pull:

deadlift 3 x 5

BB row 3 x 5-8

Pullups 3 x 8

DB rows 3 x 10

Incline DB curls 3 x 10

Wed- Push:

Flat bench 3 x 5

Incline db bench 3 x 8-10

military press 3 x 8

dips(weighted) 3 x 5-10

inc db flyes 3 x 10

inc bb french press 3 x 10

Fri- Legs/Abs

Front squat 3 x 5

Bulgarian split squat w/ dbs 3 x 10

Leg curls 3 x 10

Single leg calf raise /w dip belt 3 x 10

Hanging leg raises 3 x 10


----------



## zero2hero2013

it doesnt bother me either way whether you believe or not, so i am gathering 180kg for someone like me isnt bad at all then, i was under the impression i should be aimng for, current bw is 87.8kg

2xbw for deadlifts, achieved

1.75 x bw for squats, still about 60kg off it, but i go ass to grass

1.25 x bw bench, no where near it, had some form training 3 weeks ago and starting to see improvement already. can just about do bw 1rm

0.75- 1 x bw for over head press, think i am , 60kg for 2-3 reps,

this is how i am doing, and i have gotten this while mainly being in a calorie deficit


----------



## BIG BUCK

xroguexkevinx said:


> it doesnt bother me either way whether you believe or not, so i am gathering 180kg for someone like me isnt bad at all then, i was under the impression i should be aimng for, current bw is 87.8kg
> 
> 2xbw for deadlifts, achieved
> 
> 1.75 x bw for squats, still about 60kg off it, but i go ass to grass
> 
> 1.25 x bw bench, no where near it, had some form training 3 weeks ago and starting to see improvement already. can just about do bw 1rm
> 
> 0.75- 1 x bw for over head press, think i am , 60kg for 2-3 reps,
> 
> this is how i am doing, and i have gotten this while mainly being in a calorie deficit


joking aside, that's very good mate.

I'm 18 stone and i deadlift 180! (although I dont concentrate on deads)

Breada brings out the worst in me, sorry.


----------



## Fat

I don't see why you let the banter get to you.. At the end of the day you're going in the right direction even if it's slow. Ultimately you are improving yourself and that's the only thing that matters! Fcuk what other people gain, lift and eat just concentrate on you


----------



## Wardy211436114751

xroguexkevinx said:


> it doesnt bother me either way whether you believe or not, so i am gathering 180kg for someone like me isnt bad at all then, i was under the impression i should be aimng for, current bw is 87.8kg
> 
> 2xbw for deadlifts, achieved
> 
> 1.75 x bw for squats, still about 60kg off it, but i go ass to grass
> 
> 1.25 x bw bench, no where near it, had some form training 3 weeks ago and starting to see improvement already. can just about do bw 1rm
> 
> 0.75- 1 x bw for over head press, think i am , 60kg for 2-3 reps,
> 
> this is how i am doing, and i have gotten this while mainly being in a calorie deficit


Stop defending your ego and take the constructive comments on board. For example the routine Rack just posted looks great how about swapping your current one with that?


----------



## zero2hero2013

ive seen a guy thats 10 stone bench press 120kg, now thats impressive imo


----------



## zero2hero2013

already gave reps, copied and pasted the routine, starting to look into how to perform some of the exercise as i havent done them before. i am liking it. cheers rack for the help


----------



## badly_dubbed

A 14yr old girl clean 88kg is impressive....at 38kgBW


----------



## BIG BUCK

good friend of mine is 11 stone and benches 150, 44kilo dumbell shoulder press aswell! no steriods.


----------



## RACK

No worries Rogue, end of the day just give it a go. Dr Peppers time mate.......... Whats the worst that can happen


----------



## Breda

BB2 I'm sorry

Kev I'm sorry too

But those are some of the best internet lifts I've ever seen... If they are to be believed then You're stronger than most on this forum ffs... Those traps have never even contemplared 180kg, squat I can't work out the numbers but whatever it is you're not squatting it ass to nothing, your front delts, lats, chest, tris, and core can not press and stableise 87kg and your shoulders can't press any more than 30kg over head twice... Now... Stop liein to yourself, that's why you have made little to no progress.

Nobody gives a fcuk what you lift until you start pullin numbers out your ass

However... If I am wrong can you please sign up to WSM once you have gained another couple stone and start throwin cars around


----------



## zero2hero2013

thanks for all the help everyone, im going to give the routine rac posted a shot, i start it on the 11th of june as i am busy this jubilee weekend. gonna make sure i can get some practise in on the exercise next week ready for it.

i was thinking of starting a little lighter at the begining and upping the weights regularly untill i plateau, how low should i start? i.e current best bench 80kg 5x5

so do you think starting at 60 and adding 2.5kg a week would be a good idea, 2 months later being what i can do now at my max and hopefully push past is and continue adding?


----------



## RACK

I'd up the weight a small amount when you can do all the reps in each set and not until. Say you're benching 100kg and do 5x5, if you go up to 105kg and get 5,5,5,4,3 then stick at that weight until you can do all 5x5 then move up


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Breda said:


> BB2 I'm sorry
> 
> Kev I'm sorry too
> 
> But those are some of the best internet lifts I've ever seen... If they are to be believed then You're stronger than most on this forum ffs... Those traps have never even contemplared 180kg, squat I can't work out the numbers but whatever it is you're not squatting it ass to nothing, your front delts, lats, chest, tris, and core can not press and stableise 87kg and your shoulders can't press any more than 30kg over head twice... Now... Stop liein to yourself, that's why you have made little to no progress.
> 
> Nobody gives a fcuk what you lift until you start pullin numbers out your ass
> 
> However... If I am wrong can you please sign up to WSM once you have gained another couple stone and start throwin cars around


Breda although I agree he doesn't look like he can lift those weights people can be very deceiving. At my last comp some kid (19yo) 72kg and taller than me about 5'11 nothing of him squated 185 benced 115 and deadlifted 230. With deadlift it helps to have long arms as you can get into a better position over the bar.


----------



## zero2hero2013

cool. so dont lower the weights currently then, as i only have 3 days available next week to train, wed-fri i was thinking of having a deload week and practise the new exercises. then the week after i should go back at it with the weights i can currently do, then when i can get all sets and reps add weight and continue, just checking and making sure i have it in my head correctly


----------



## Wardy211436114751

xroguexkevinx said:


> thanks for all the help everyone, im going to give the routine rac posted a shot, i start it on the 11th of june as i am busy this jubilee weekend. gonna make sure i can get some practise in on the exercise next week ready for it.
> 
> i was thinking of starting a little lighter at the begining and upping the weights regularly untill i plateau, how low should i start? i.e current best bench 80kg 5x5
> 
> so do you think starting at 60 and adding 2.5kg a week would be a good idea, 2 months later being what i can do now at my max and hopefully push past is and continue adding?


If your max is 80kg 5x5 now start 4 weeks behind it so start on 70kg 5x5. And like Rack says if you get to say 85kg and get 55432 try again. Though If you stall for 2 or 3 weeks drop back two or 3 weeks and build back up again.


----------



## zero2hero2013

so the same as the standard 5x5 stronglift method. got it. cheers!


----------



## RACK

IMO I wouldn't lower the weights, don't see a point in it. If you'll be eating more on the new meal plan and you're strength is at 80 for 5x5 then I'd go for at least 82.5kg to start the new programme on. I agree on the stalling bit though, if you get to a sticking point then have a deload week, rest up and go try it again. It's a 3 day programme so you'll have plenty of rest and the food will make a big difference too.


----------



## Breda

Wardy21:3167214 said:


> Breda although I agree he doesn't look like he can lift those weights people can be very deceiving. At my last comp some kid (19yo) 72kg and taller than me about 5'11 nothing of him squated 185 benced 115 and deadlifted 230. With deadlift it helps to have long arms as you can get into a better position over the bar.


I know you do get the odd anomaly that's why I said he should sign up to WSM... Maybe a slight exaggeration but if Kev is moving the numbers he claims in the shape he's in at the moment then he really should consider competing in strength events... If not then he should stop kidding himself on, stick to his own game plan and progress through time


----------



## Wardy211436114751

RACK said:


> IMO I wouldn't lower the weights, don't see a point in it. If you'll be eating more on the new meal plan and you're strength is at 80 for 5x5 then I'd go for at least 82.5kg to start the new programme on. I agree on the stalling bit though, if you get to a sticking point then have a deload week, rest up and go try it again. It's a 3 day programme so you'll have plenty of rest and the food will make a big difference too.


Well I see your point only reason I suggested going back 4 weeks is to hopefully not stall as quickly. If his max is 5x5 on a good day he could end up stalling early, even on his first session. By going back 4 weeks he'll hit 80kg for 5x5 in a month it should fee a hell of a lot easier after eating more for a month (and training correctly) and he can then push on from there.


----------



## zero2hero2013

breda, how heavy would you have to lift to even consider going into a power lifting comp? i honeslty think by september/october i might be able to get 200kg+ up. im not really up on the rules etc. is it across certain lifts, and then the total is combined? or is there individual events?


----------



## RACK

Wardy21 said:


> Well I see your point only reason I suggested going back 4 weeks is to hopefully not stall as quickly. If his max is 5x5 on a good day he could end up stalling early, even on his first session. By going back 4 weeks he'll hit 80kg for 5x5 in a month it should fee a hell of a lot easier after eating more for a month (and training correctly) and he can then push on from there.


Fair point mate, I see what you mean


----------



## Breda

xroguexkevinx:3167239 said:


> breda, how heavy would you have to lift to even consider going into a power lifting comp? i honeslty think by september/october i might be able to get 200kg+ up. im not really up on the rules etc. is it across certain lifts, and then the total is combined? or is there individual events?


I've not got a clue mate... Wardy, Ewen, Rick etc can fill you in on that tho


----------



## zero2hero2013

im physched up now, maybe i am not meant to have the physique i want, maybe i should change my over all aims.

currently my aims are to get massive then cut right down next year to finally get a six pack with muscles just for aesethetic reasons, but if 180 really is that good for someone of my build im excited to know what it could be after 9 months straight of bulking and training. gonna seriously have to look into all of competition stuff.

just gonna focus on picking heavy things up and putting it down again for now. i will post up pics every 4 weeks if people are curious to know how i am doing. and you can bash the pics monthly  maybe even give advice.


----------



## zero2hero2013

i have asked for my name to be changed on here. im going for

zero2hero2013 as it explains my goals i think lol. let the bashing begin ...


----------



## Wardy211436114751

xroguexkevinx said:


> im physched up now, maybe i am not meant to have the physique i want, maybe i should change my over all aims.
> 
> currently my aims are to get massive then cut right down next year to finally get a six pack with muscles just for aesethetic reasons, but if 180 really is that good for someone of my build im excited to know what it could be after 9 months straight of bulking and training. gonna seriously have to look into all of competition stuff.
> 
> just gonna focus on picking heavy things up and putting it down again for now. i will post up pics every 4 weeks if people are curious to know how i am doing. and you can bash the pics monthly  maybe even give advice.


Maybe you will be better suited to lifting heavy mate. To answer your earlier question it really doesn't matter what you're lifting (I'm not lifting an awful lot more than you) but its great to get on the platform and give it your best shot and also gives you something to aim for and a total to improve on. Basically in powerlifting you get 3 attempts at each lift you pick your opening lifts for each (lifts you can do comfortably in theory) squat, bench, deadlift then you get another 2 lifts to go for what you want. All squats are done first, then all bench presses then last is deadlifts. A good first aim would be 400kg total (best lift from squat, bench & deadlift added together).

There are two main drug free federations in UK one is BDFPA (I've lifted in that one) other is GBPF both have a few slight different rules/weight classes. Obviously what class you're in will determine how much is lifted in a lot of cases. Classes go from 60-67.5kg, 67.5-75kg, 75-82.5kg (class I've lifted in), 82.5-90kg, 90-100kg, 100-110kg, 110-125kg 125-145kg and 145kg+ I think.


----------



## zero2hero2013

awesome, im hoping by february next year il be over 100kg, but abviously not all muscle gained. great info thanks!


----------



## zero2hero2013

finally shaved my chest.


----------



## CutAndStack

@ Zero2Hero, how tall are you mate? In my opinion the difference is quite obvious.. *you look a lot better now.*

Reason why i am asking how tall you are is cause i think i could help you to make better gains in the next 6 months if you are as tall as me, i'm 6'3 and 3 years a go i was a stick.

The way you train can definitely have a massive affect on the quality of your gains, i don't mean to dishearten you in anyway.. i just think in 6 months you could have made even better progress!


----------



## zero2hero2013

im 6ft 2 mate, ignore the title of the thread. im making much better gains now already, currently 4 weeks bulking and up from 86.6kg to 88.3kg. just going to keep plodding.

if you have any good input though i am honestly all ears, just dont want anyone to start another bashing on me lol.

il happily post up my routine, diet etc and let you decide if you can improve. the routine is the only thing i think i can improve on personally

cheers for message


----------



## chickenlegs

Not everyone is the same man, some people grow more easily than others. Don't stop until you find what works with you. Do you think mass monsters like coleman stumbled upon getting huge? Look at kai greene that guy doesn't give two ****s how much weight he lifts, he focusses on maximum muscle recruitment through the full ROM on any given exercise. He's found what works for him, i think you really should evaluate where you are at and experiment with all aspects of your routine/diet/life style to get where you want to be. And cheer up ffs! LOL


----------



## faultline

@zero2hero just Plow on mate, getting flamed isn't nice but take the banter and advice in good measure

@cutandstack I'll be looking forward to the advice you give as I am 6'2 and a stick, if I can look like u in 3 years I'll be happy


----------



## CutAndStack

zero2hero2013 said:


> im 6ft 2 mate, ignore the title of the thread. im making much better gains now already, currently 4 weeks bulking and up from 86.6kg to 88.3kg. just going to keep plodding.
> 
> if you have any good input though i am honestly all ears, just dont want anyone to start another bashing on me lol.
> 
> il happily post up my routine, diet etc and let you decide if you can improve. the routine is the only thing i think i can improve on personally
> 
> cheers for message


Post up that routine when you have time dude & i'll take a look  TBH though the biggest factors are time & conistency, train rite and eat well for a long period of time and you will get big.

I'm 6'2 ,90kg, if my physique is toward the goal you are working for i'll happily give you my routine & see how well it works for you.. It sucks being an ectomorph naturally like us, gains come slowly & not easy.. but once you get there mate it feels fuc*ing good.


----------



## zero2hero2013

this was the posted routine before, but i have tweaked it slightly, i cant do front squats, i broke my collarbone when i was younger and now it moves in and out of the joint socket, doesnt cause any pain normally. but the weight of the bar on my chest seems to hurt it alot.

deadlift 3 x 5

BB row 3 x 5-8

Pullups 3 x 8

DB rows 3 x 10

Incline DB curls 3 x 10

Wed- Push:

Flat bench 3 x 5

Incline db bench 3 x 8-10

military press 3 x 8

dips(weighted) 3 x 5-10

inc db flyes 3 x 10

inc bb french press 3 x 10 (skullchrushers)

Fri- Legs/Abs

Front squat 3 x 5

Bulgarian split squat w/ dbs 3 x 10

Leg curls 3 x 10

Single leg calf raise /w dip belt 3 x 10

Hanging leg raises 3 x 10

this was the original posted idea.

i plan on doing the following as from monday next week. unless i change it again. once i start the routine il be sticking with it for 3 months, no changing at all.

Training (something I just found);

Mon- Pull:

deadlift 3 x 5

BB row 3 x 5-8

Pullups 3 x 8

DB rows 3 x 10

Incline DB curls 3 x 10

Wed- Push:

Flat bench 3 x 5

Incline db bench 3 x 8-10

military press 3 x 8

dips(weighted) 3 x 5-10

inc db flyes 3 x 10

inc bb french press 3 x 10 (skullchrushers)

Fri- Legs/Abs

back squats 5x5

weighted lunges 3x10

Leg curls 3 x 10

leg extensions 3x10

calf raises, dumbells 3x10

Hanging leg raises 3 x 10 (captains chair)

Let me know mate, cheers


----------



## zero2hero2013

might add in some face pulls on the pull day.


----------



## n1ckage

zero2hero2013 said:


> finally shaved my chest.
> View attachment 85374


This looks much better than the first two pictures, made some good gains, small but you've added very little fat which means you dont have to waste time cutting and you can keep adding mass, keep up the good work its clearly paying off


----------



## zero2hero2013

ok, so i have been eating 3500 calories for a month now approximately, had a bit of beer at the weekend and now my weight is the same as it was 4 weeks ago, the mirror looks alot better and it appears i am slowly losing a little fat. also i am definately gaining some muscle but i am not sure if it is drastic amounts.

currently my calories are based on this.

1950 bmr

sedentary activity levels, so 2450 per day with no exercise. i allow 500 calories for my gym sessions and the 20 mins walk it takes to get me there an back. and then add another 500 for muscle gains. so 3500 calories. now at first i seemed to start to gain weight but i am now thinking it was probably water weight.

currently my macros on average come out as this. 80-90g of fat, 900 cals, 325-375g of carbs, 1200 cals, 350g of protein,1400 cals. roughly 3500 total sometimes protein is as high as 400 and it rarely drops below 300.

do you think its worth me upping my calories by another 300-400? i was thinking of adding some extra fruit in, maybe 2 bananas post workout eaten with my shake and some extra slow release carbs like milled oats.

my current diet plan is this.

6-7am

mass gainer shake, 48g

protein shake 24g

550ml semi skimmed milk, works out out at 704 cals, 80 c, 24 f 57 protein

10am,

white rice/brown rice 175g

chicken breast 180g

561 cals, 58 c, 8 f, 62 protein

12am gym session

1.30pm post workout

whey protein 48g

semi skimmed milk, 330ml

cals, 377cals, 29c, 10f, 51 p

3pm

white rice/brown rice 175g

chicken breast 180g

561 cals, 58 c, 8 f, 62 protein

6-7pm

rice 130g

chicken breast 180g

veg / kidney beans/ aduki beans

655 70c, 9f , 70p

9-10pm an hour before bed

mass gainer shake, 48g

protein shake 24g

550ml semi skimmed milk, works out out at 704 cals, 80 c, 240 f 57 protein

totals for the whole day are.

3,562 cals	375 carbs	83 fat 359 protein on a average day.

now i was thinking of adding another 400 cals to this for a month to see what happens. do you think it should go 50/50 to fats and carbs or all of it to carbs?


----------



## Porkchop

Looks really good to be honest. You're 6ft 2 aren't you, so I guess you could get away with upping calories a bit more. Maybe switch to whole milk instead of semi skimmed as an easy way to add fats? Then the fruit to increase carbs a bit. I'd keep the ratio the same but just up the calories a bit. Protein definitely seems more than adequate IMHO.

Well done for sticking it out for a month mate. Here's to the next one!


----------



## zero2hero2013

cheers, if i make any changes il be doing it on a monthly basis from now. that way i can see what affects the diet is having. currently i have lost an inch around my waist, but my my weight is the same. so i am not overly worried. just rather build the maximum amount of muscle possible while keep fat the same. its nice to know 3500 is the sweet spot. i am not going to increase my protein intake. i am currently getting around 2g per lb of lean mass. i think my carbs are the porblem and i think i can up it. i want advice but i figure that 2 small bananas post work out should give a nice little insulin spike for increases protein intake. and i was thinking of 2 raw eggs being adding to my late shake. that should be around an extra 300 calories. adding some fat, a little protein and some carbs.

also i bought this crap high calorie mass gainer. its really not good, but if i add the scoop of normal weigh its makes the macros quite good IMO.

gonna start doinmg this diet as from today. unless i find out its a really bad idea. from everyone lol


----------



## Tassotti

Raw eggs are not a good idea


----------



## zero2hero2013

how come? i thought raw eggs where fine, as long as its not ridiculous amounts? i was aiming for 2 daily.


----------



## Tassotti

You don't get the full amount of protein out of raw eggs. Raw egg whites contain a compound called Avidin, which binds with the vitamin biotin and prevents the body from absorbing it. The avidin not only binds with the biotin already present in the egg, but also any biotin consumed along with the egg. So let's say you were putting the raw egg in with a whey protein shake: In that case, the Avidin blocks the biotin in the whey protein from being absorbed by the body as well.


----------



## zero2hero2013

hmm, nice to know that, for the past 2 weeks i have been eating 4 raw eggs a day, 2 at breaky shake and 2 at late shake time as i call it lol. what happens to the bound avidin and biotin? would you excrete it or would it go to bodyfat? i have always thought about excess protein aswell, some people say that your body uses allt he excess for calories. so how/why do you pee excess, surely thats calories going down the toilet and not into the body? and if its high protein 24/07 that could make alot of cal difference? by the lack of effiecinecy. sorry about the random question lol just wandered


----------



## zero2hero2013

just a couple of pics i took at the gym (in changing room), edited to add better quality photos,


----------



## Porkchop

How's it going? I noticed on fitnesspal you're just under your calorie goals, but what about the training, any noticeable gains, PB's?

I finally got a tape measure and measured up - was surprising and not in a good way lol. I've gained 2 inches on my waist in just over a month:eek:


----------



## zero2hero2013

yeah, its easy to eat the calories but easy to get fat too lol. mine is going very well, the calories setup is around 800 more then what i burn on myfitness pal. so as long as i am within 100 cals i am happy, already beaten nearly every personal best i had, so just going to continue and keep getting stronger, hopefully il be strong and have gained the muscle mass i am after when it comes to time to stop. also i did the leg workout 2 weeks ago and had doms for around 4 days, did the same workout with heavier weights on friday and no doms or anything this week. which is good. time to push harder! got pull session today. gonna aim to get 155kg for 3x5. last week managed the 150 but it was alot of effort. also id like to get more then 5 wide grip pull ups per set

you may find some of that is purely due to the increase in food in your stomach and bowels. but i usually find it is only 1''. so if i swap to dieting i expect to drop atleast an inch off within a week lol.


----------



## zero2hero2013

yeah porkchop, measure yourself more often to make sure, but if its 2'' thats alot of extra water/fat potentially. either cals are simply to high or training isnt quite spot on, or even not sleeping enough can be a problem. drop cals by 250 and train for another month, if your the same waist, but heavier mission accomplished. if your not gaining weight in 2 weeks time, (1st week can balance out simply because the slightly less food going in the less water weight, and food in your bowels stomach daily) up the calories again. if you can spot the problem though address it asap and keep the cals the same. for another 2 weeks or so and re check then.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Tassotti said:


> You don't get the full amount of protein out of raw eggs. Raw egg whites contain a compound called Avidin, which binds with the vitamin biotin and prevents the body from absorbing it. The avidin not only binds with the biotin already present in the egg, but also any biotin consumed along with the egg. So let's say you were putting the raw egg in with a whey protein shake: In that case, the Avidin blocks the biotin in the whey protein from being absorbed by the body as well.


Its funny you know how I found this site was searching for information about raw eggs :lol:


----------



## zero2hero2013

and i thought i had a reply. sigh ... lol


----------



## Steuk

Defiantly see the difference now mate. Keep it up!!!


----------



## zero2hero2013

i had a boday fat test done around a week ago using the 4 site caliper test, between may 26th and june 24th, i was 13.4% weighing 88.4kg now i am 12.6% weighing 89.4%. im happy with that, means 1.5 kg lean mass gained and 0.6kg tta lost in the 4 weeks.


----------



## zero2hero2013

these are two update pics, currently weighing 89.5 kg morning weight so up around 1kg from the last post.


----------



## onthebuild

how tall are you mate?


----------



## zero2hero2013

im 6ft 2 (187cm) the front is me only gently tensing my abs. back tensed ofcourse.


----------



## Davidmc1961

zero2hero2013 said:


> thanks everyone, i know my legs have grown, by around 1.5'' since the first old to new ones. my squats have gone from 60kg 5x5 to 100kg 5x5.
> 
> my bench hasnt improved much but i have swapped to dumbells now so i am hoping i can hit my muscles better. although my dumbells are getting close to my bench press totals, previous bench was 75kg with good form, my current dumbells are 70kg (2x35kg), so over head press has improved by around 15kg, deadlift has gone up by 40kg.
> 
> thanks for everyones imput and sorry about the dody start to the thread lol. just focusing on food intake and increasing my weights now. il post up pics every 3kg of weight and see if i am heading in the right direction.


Get those weights up mate, add 50kg to your squat and 30 - 40 kg to your bench and you'll look a lot bigger too.

Well done so far.


----------



## zero2hero2013

currently just started a 7 weeks cut, which will end the end of august, this is because i got a major haemorhoid (embarassing) and the large amounts of foods was not helping it. hoping after the 7 weeks it should settle again and il bulk again for as long as possible. il be happy if i can bulk for 8-12 weeks then cut for 8 repeatedly for a while. should allow for some muscle gaining while mainting my leaness. (which isnt defined completely yet but i think im certainly heading in the right direction). hoping to get alot more defined before the end of august.


----------



## zero2hero2013

my legs stalled at 105kg, for 5x5, realy struggling to get past it. my bench is currently around 60kg for 15 and 80kg for 5 but its very heavy feeling. during the cut im focusing on hitting 10 to 15 reps for exercises. also my cut routine looks like this: pretty much alternating although if i do 2 sessions in a week only i.e start on tuesday it always begins with the deadlifts fullbody workout. and if i do it again thursday alternate. but if i did friday i would do the deadlift again. i wont do deadlifts with out 2 full days rest inbetween.

Monday full body: Squats 2x15x60kg, 1x10x80kg, between each set i do the bench also 2x15x60kg. 1x(8-10)x 70kg

then i switch to after a 2 min cooldown

Bent over row BB 2x15x60kg, 1x(10-12)x70kg and between sets i perform ohp 3x15x15kg (dumbell press)

then switch again after a 2 min cooldown to

face pulls 3x10xsetting 11 not sure the weight, and do shoulder shrugs betweem them, 3x10x100kg

deadlifts as the finisher, 4 sets of whatever i fancy usually something like this. 1x15x100kg, 1x10x120kg, 1x(5-8)x140-150kg 1x1-2x170kg

Tuesday rest day

Wednesday full body workout, similar to monday but no deadlifts add another exercise or 2 usually unchoosen to target the back, chest or shoulders or legs depending on how i am feeling. i.e chest feels strong so il do some incline or decline bench. and legs feel good so might do a heavy 5x5 or 3x10 leg press.

thursday, try to walk home from walk if not aching. 3 miles.

friday full body as monday.

monday as wedsnesday and so on.


----------



## GolfDelta

There is a difference between a lean bulk and what i call a 'scared' bulk.You are obviously scared of putting fat on,you should be eating anything and everything to put some mass on mate,not being harsh but I think you will look back and think 'why the fvck didn't I just smash the calories in rather than being happy with a few lbs a month'.It will take you a lifetime to put any size on if you continue like this.


----------



## Pain2Gain

As above you need to eat a lot more, I'm your height and was at one point similar build that was untill I said sod the bf and got Kuching anything and every thing obviously not cream cakes 24/7 but u know we don't mean that carrying a little fat at our height is totally acceptable and can be easily trimmed later.

Ref ur first post till I read it I had the pics the other way round and not been nasty see little progress since a kilo here and there is nothing and will take forever to build anything worthy from.


----------



## Porkchop

I know it can be easy to be defensive when people are giving feedback on your physique, but I hope you won't be because I think there's some good advice there. I'm not coming from a superior position or anything, I'm only learning as i go too. Your avi pic shows a lot more muscle, especially in the chest, than your recent pic. do you honestly need to lean out any more? i understand you've had medical issues, and maybe thats why the loss of muscle volume is a bit more pronounced. As was said, what are your goals now dude? what do you want the end result to be? Pack on size and get good definition? or low bf%? or strength?


----------



## zero2hero2013

my plan is to start bulking asap, just need to let my **** heal a little more before i do  probabably in a couple of weeks. i plan on focusing on my chest for a while, i will still workout everything but i think i need to be biast on my chest . i has grown, that last pic was taken with no tensing of my chest just gentle flexing of he abs. the back is fully tensed. id post up another tensing my chest but little point. i know what i need to do, and now its just time. eat loads train heavy.

my aim currently is more about aesethetics.

would you suggest bulking on a low rep or high rep for aesethitic purposes. i think higher reps will give more definition also i havent done much high rep work yet so i htink its where i am lacking. ive done alot of 5x5 work currently.


----------



## zero2hero2013

awesome, thats is exactly what i did the last time i bulked. i started at 3300 calories gym days and 2800 on non gym days, then after 2 weeks and actually dropping 1kg off looking alot more ripped, all the water weight dropped off when i started eating more. so i upped it by 200 to 3500 and 3000, 2 more weeks and little weight gain again. so i upped another 200 cals 3700, 3200. 2 more weeks and i had gained 1 kg making me my orignal wieght. had a bodyfat test at this point which i think i posted up earlier. something like 1.5 kg up in muscle and i was down in fat. carried on for another 2 weeks with 3800 and 3200. then had my problem and have now had 3 weeks of eating crap and but low calories. as of today i am planning on eating 3500 and 3000. im hoping by friday the water will drop off again and i can see what the next few weeks bring. if no weight gain in 2 weeks il up my calories by 250. which i think is the sweet spot. then hopefully il continue this food intake for as long as possible and see what muscle i can gain. unless im some how ripped which i will highly doubt il start cutting in march next year for a summer reveal of the 12 months hard work. one thing i will note is that i am planning on not being as strict this time round with the bulk. if i want something naughty il eat it but i will try to maintain a high protein and reasonable fat intake. generally balanced diet. wish me luck. im prepared for getting fat but hoping it isnt untill xmas time where it dont mean ****.

ohh i think for the next 3 months im going to go for a high rep work out. id like to build on my stamina so i also think il be doing some cardio at some point. all though i will keep it to hiit and minimal and replace all calories so i hope it just builds up my endurance. im sure il post up in a month or too with updates


----------



## MF88

Haven't gone through all 12 pages, but you look a lot leaner in the pale pic from the first page. Can't see a difference too much in muscle though.


----------



## zero2hero2013

just a couple more progression pics, current weight 90kg, got a few new pb's to. squat, 125kg for 1, 110 for 5, deadlift 210kg with belt, 180kg no belt which i have a video of here





 doing alot higher reps with the bench and my chest is filling out. still going to continue bulking for a while although i am guessing i have gained a few more lbs of fat. currently i can do around 5 wide grip pull ups which is getting better weekly.

hope everyone's smashing it!


----------



## Porkchop

Yeah, still going strong. Doing a routine that klach79 gave me. It's brutal :-D

Your strength gains have really come on. And your chest looks fuller imho. And I honestly can't see where any extra fat is on you!

Good to know things are well with you.

P.s I checked out your YouTube vids, you remind me of me doing squats lol, same form. Nice deadlift, especially considering your pb was 180kg a couple of months ago. I was just glad to get in triple figures on mine!


----------



## Tassotti

Nice deadlift. Loads more in you yet

Also watched the squat - Bin the pussy pad and keep your knees shoved out !

Goood work mate. Keep going !


----------



## zero2hero2013

been working on my wide stance squats, currently at 100 for 3, its a slightly different muscle combination used which i am adapting, im trying to avoid doing it like i did that day as i know it will f u c k my knees up, managed a 210 with a belt again form still not perfect mainly on the putting down, end up arching my back while lowering, trying to focus on cutting for 8 weeks at the moment, slight change of plans, decided to cut for 3 months then bulk for 3 over the xmas period, why fight it huh lol. really hit it hard this week and been in the gym the last 4 out of 5, my body is shattered but got a 4 day break now, im posting a couple pics up but this was straight after the gyn, i had nothing in the tank at all so it looks a little worse then normal lol. hopefully the few days break will do me the world of good and i can adapt to the new lower calorie eating. currently hit about a 3000 defict over 3 days, so quite alot of exercise for the food intake.

trying to keep a 500-750 defict from now on, with a constant protein intake and medium carb fats. im not going to overkill protien but i think 1g per lb is a good shot. going to continue the high rep stuff through the 2 months. kinda worried though although my chest really has filled out especialy around my inner shoulder area i seem to be struggling with the heavier sets and reps, i seem to be able to do more lighter sets then ever before... am i losing fast twitch and gaining slow twitch at the same time? im thinking might mix up the rep ranges more and do some 15 reps and 8 reps, with in each session, maybe 1 15 rep followed by 2 8 reps. i dunno.

any ways cheers for the chat tassotti, and i havent always used the padding, i usually only use on 100kg plus as it started to give me calasis on spine lol. il post up a couple of pics in a min


----------



## Tassotti

...and breeeeeeathe


----------



## zero2hero2013

current weight 90kg


----------



## zero2hero2013




----------



## Porkchop

Definitely squatters legs mate! good progress


----------

